# Upsizing Help?



## 13cruzeLS (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just recently bought myself a 2013 Cruze LS and have really no knowledge about car modifications. I tired doing a little bit of homework and would appreciate someone helping me out with upsizing to my desired rim model.

This is what I've gathered so far:
-stock wheels and tires are 16x7 215/60/16
-would require 225/50/17 tires for desired 17x7.5 rims
(desired rims are Speedy Wheels - Illusion 17x7.5)

However, when using an online wheel selector, it said the wheels wouldn't fit my 2013 Cruze LS.

Can someone please confirm this for me? Could it be the bolt pattern, offset, or even tread width? I really have no idea.

Also, if I would an upsize of plus one require any reprogramming? (TPMS, etc) or would they would just be a quick install?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Biggest draw back of the cruzen is the Bolt pattern ( 5 x 105 ) 

Tpms is a cinch for any reputable wheel and tyre merchant .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are some nice wheels, but as far as I know they do not make it in our bolt pattern. You should contact the company directly asking if they can make a set in our bolt pattern [5x105], or else you will have to end up running a wheel adapter.

As a side note, I would recommend getting them in the 18x8" wheels instead of the 17s, it will fit the wheel wells much better, and with less tire wall it will look much nicer. If you do end up with the 18s, you will be looking at a 225/45/18 tire instead.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am still wondering if those MSR 095 are still on sale .I sure liked the styling of MSR wheels , and for the cost well worth the upgrade for some thing decent looking .


----------

